# The Halo 2 Thread



## mac1 (Nov 10, 2004)

It comes out tommorow, I bought the limited edition version in the tin. Its been posted, hopefully it will arrive tommorow morning. Just been playing the first one again today, damn I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## erickad71 (Nov 10, 2004)

I bought that for my son yesterday afternoon...I don't think his feet have touched the ground since then.

He had been counting down the days...and even wanted to go stand in line when the store opened the night before at midnight.  Mean mother that I am, I made him wait until I got home from work. 

He and his friend are playing at this very moment.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 11, 2004)

*smiles and laughs politely trying not to show his jealously*


----------



## erickad71 (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry, Cormac.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey thats ok Ericka. Your son must be in his element! 

Fingers crossed it will arrive before I leave for work in the morning, else I wont get it till the weekend.


----------



## erickad71 (Nov 11, 2004)

I guess he is in his element. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 11, 2004)

Aaah, thanks, your such a sweetie


----------



## Blue Mythril (Nov 11, 2004)

Did you know that the day of Halo 2's release was supposed to be the day with the most amount of people taking time off work? They were pushing for a national day off or something...  No idea what the actual statistics were...

My flatmate's got it ordered allready, I'm waiting for him to come home, he's been gone for two days now...
At his cousins, playing halo II
Bah


----------



## erickad71 (Nov 11, 2004)

Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> Aaah, thanks, your such a sweetie


Now, I'm blushing...  

You know, there just aren't enough hours in the day.I don't have enough time to get anything done... like the video games I like to play, playing on here, going to work, and doing assorted household chores...oh well, I'm just bummed I don't seem to have time to play any of my video games lately. 

I hope you guys have fun playing Halo...just don't forget to surface for air.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 14, 2004)

*comes up for air*

Gonna keep this brief...

Qiud pro quo, Halo 2 is every bit as glorious as I'd hoped and more.


----------



## Devillishgirl (Nov 15, 2004)

My husband is frothing at the mouth for this one.  Seeing as we just acquired the X Box I told him to wait...so he rented the first Halo this weekend and made me play it with him.  First let me say that games like Fable and Oddworld are much more to my speed.  I'm no video game pro or an addict like my husband.  So..........the first Halo held no appeal to me.  Running around a ship shooting annoying squeaking creatures?  Blah.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 15, 2004)

> more, heretics, here!


*from Halo 2* ​


----------



## Blue Mythril (Nov 18, 2004)

> So..........the first Halo held no appeal to me. Running around a ship shooting annoying squeaking creatures? Blah.


Thats not where the fun is, the fun is in multiplayer, especially when you get the full 16, thats hectic 
I must say, these big maps are fantastic! I was always the poor buggar that would respawn and be blown up, now at least I have a fighting chance...


----------



## Maxwell Jennison (Nov 18, 2004)

Normally I would agree that the multiplayer is the best aspect. And I really love the fact that you can fly Banshees in multiplayer this time around.

But right now, my personal favorite thing about Halo 2 is the fact that Michael Wincott plays the Prophet of Truth.


----------



## Aydrian Boudabras (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey everyone, new around here! 

My friends and I (about six people total) had a Halo 2 multi-player party, and it was just unreal! They took everything from the first Halo and just made it better. I just think the maps, and the storyline are just off the charts. I have heard some people are angry because there weren't enough changes made, but really, that is what I like about the new Halo. I wanted a sequel of the original, not something different. I honestly don't like it when a gaming company takes a game that I love and turns it into something totally different. Some change is good, but I don't like it when it gets too extreame. 

Thumbs way up for Halo 2!


----------



## mac1 (Nov 19, 2004)

AMEN TO THAT!


----------



## Hypes (Nov 19, 2004)

HALO 2 is ******* awesome.

That's all.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 19, 2004)

I sold my Xbox at the beginning of the year.  My heart bleeds black....


----------



## mac1 (Nov 20, 2004)

Fable, Halo 2 out now

Doom 3 and Half Life 2 on the way

I pity you!  


_(get another X-box, their only cheap now, go on, you know you want too )_


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 20, 2004)

Shareaza will take care of the pc conversions.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 21, 2004)

lol! good call!


----------



## Void Dragon (May 13, 2006)

Halo 2 owns

I bought myself an xbox only to play that game...
(it's a much more stable platform than windows vista will probably ever be )


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 17, 2007)

*Halo 2 Clan*

As all of you may have noticed, several clans are in the works with the new gaming board expansion site.

One such addition is a Halo 2 Chronicles/ProGamerForums clan.

Drop your user information for Halo 2 in the enrollment thread below:

Open Enrollment for Halo 2 Clan


----------

